# World Juniors



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 26, 2015)

#GoCanadaGo #GoingforGold #ProudCanadian


----------



## torontoke (Dec 26, 2015)

Hopefully marner lights em up too


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 26, 2015)

Bummer.... Not a good start.


----------



## torontoke (Dec 27, 2015)

Not sure which is worse losing to the USA in the opener or losing nylander from Sweden


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 27, 2015)

Pretty proud of the US boy's. Don't think that will be the last
time they face each other!


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 27, 2015)

Pretty proud of the US boy's, it's a nice start but I don't think it will be
the last time they face each other!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 27, 2015)

Sites bugging out for me today!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 28, 2015)

USA, BITCH.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 29, 2015)

Tough loss to SWE, their goaltender played really well but the U.S. team didn't
have that many grade A opportunity's.


----------



## puck1969 (Dec 29, 2015)

Zig-Zag Blue said:


> Sites bugging out for me today!


Note my double post above!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 29, 2015)

# still in it to win it. Surprisingly tough game against the Swiss 2-2 going into the 3rd.#GOCANADAGO!


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Dec 29, 2015)

Nail biter that was. Canada wins it in a shoot out.


----------

